# Looking for land to lease within 1 1/2 hrs of Gainesville



## 02660 (Mar 27, 2016)

Myself and 5 friends are looking for land to lease together for the 2016 season. We are all above the age of 35 and responsible outdoor enthusiast. Looking for at least 40 acres within 1 1/2 hrs of Gainesville.


----------



## 02660 (Apr 1, 2016)

Contact info please.


----------



## Out4Trout (Apr 4, 2016)

I would like that info also, if first guy doesn't take it


----------



## 02660 (Apr 8, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> my friend at work owns 80 acres just north of Dahlonega. Has trout stream on it,too. Longtime lease with just one guy but the guy gave it up this year. Near a winery. She wants around $11 per acre.



Still awaiting contact info very interested or she can call me @ 7705401913


----------



## westcobbdog (May 20, 2016)

02660 said:


> Still awaiting contact info very interested or she can call me @ 7705401913



The owner works in my office and she asked me to delete the thread as she has an avalanche of calls, thanks.


----------

